# DNP + Slin



## epoxy

Who's used them in conjunction with one another?  Considering it for my next run.  I've run many a DNP cycle,  a couple of GH/Slin cycles, but never run Slin and DNP together.  Curious on anyone who has - and what your results were, and if you have comparison results against just plain DNP cycles.  I'd be using Novolin R likely, since it's the easiest available from Wal Mart.  Timing/dosage wise with a DNP cycle - want to hear some feedback.  My DNP cycles these days are usually 500mg powder split AM/PM, 30 days or so.  Already on cycle, going to lower dosages a bit around Dec and do a cut through the holidays and back into the blast.


----------



## PYGMY

I’ve done both but never together. Here’s a podcast that talks about using them both together to recomp. 

https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/beast-fitness-radios-podcast/id1065532968?i=1000428328183

He doesn’t really get into specific dosages. But from other podcasts of his I’ve listened to he seems to be a fan of lower dosages of DNP for longer runs. 

He does say in the podcast though to go protein/fat from the morning until later in the day and then take in all your carbs pre and post workout along with slin pre and post workout. 

Anadrol pre Workout is also in the protocol.


----------



## epoxy

PYGMY said:


> I’ve done both but never together. Here’s a podcast that talks about using them both together to recomp.
> 
> https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/beast-fitness-radios-podcast/id1065532968?i=1000428328183
> 
> He doesn’t really get into specific dosages. But from other podcasts of his I’ve listened to he seems to be a fan of lower dosages of DNP for longer runs.
> 
> He does say in the podcast though to go protein/fat from the morning until later in the day and then take in all your carbs pre and post workout along with slin pre and post workout.
> 
> Anadrol pre Workout is also in the protocol.



Interesting.  I was wondering about maybe just using a 20iu dose of Lantus so there's no potential to go hypo and it's more evenly distributed and has a similar half life of the dnp.


----------



## Btails

Didn't lean me out at all when I did it.

Had a coach that put me on 130iu's humalog a day, 1300g's carbs (yes seriously) and 1g dnp.

Swelled me up like a marshmellow. People were wondering what the fuck I was taking. Didn't decrease fat though.

Also, DNP+ PSMF didn't do fuck all for me. Highly unimpressed by that one. All it did was shut down my metabolism. Fucking waste of time starving for 2 weeks to stay the same weight. Much better results doing straight PSMF. Yes, ran***.


----------



## Elvia1023

What PYGMY posted would/should work great. On paper it's definitely the optimal way to go about things. However, when fat loss is your primary goal for me there is simply no need in combining the two.

I recall your wording on the other forum was different. I saw the thread when rushing out and planned to comment but obviously the forum is down now. It's good to see you posting it on here though. It's nice to see you posting on anasci as it could do with more people like yourself. Anyway my point your post seemed more about using slin to simply look better whilst using dnp for fat loss. So to basically just counteract the loss in fullness that dnp will always bring due to it's effects on muscle glycogen (etc).

My reply was going to be just embrace the fact you are going to look a bit shit when dieting on dnp. It happens to everyone when they first start dieting. You lose fullness but have just started dieting so not really lean so it's the worst combo ever. Insulin is a storage hormone and I just think there is no need to run it when dieting hard on dnp. You will lose fullness but just embrace it and know the struggle will be worth it in the end. To get really lean you are going to have to flatten out at some point. Sure you could add a little slin to give you a fullness boost but for me I wouldn't bother.

If I was going to run anything on DNP it would be lot's of water to keep you flushing. Some anti-oxidants including high dosed vitamin c again to keep you flushing and aid with free radicals. That will help with DNP's effects on water retention and make you look better whilst using it. You could also use some nitric oxide expanders such as citrulline malate or red spinach extract. By all means though experiment with slin but I would follow something similar to PYGMY's post if you were to do that. I wouldn't use lantus and would just time the slin around your training (and carb intake).


----------



## epoxy

Elvia1023 said:


> What PYGMY posted would/should work great. On paper it's definitely the optimal way to go about things. However, when fat loss is your primary goal for me there is simply no need in combining the two.
> 
> I recall your wording on the other forum was different. I saw the thread when rushing out and planned to comment but obviously the forum is down now. It's good to see you posting it on here though. It's nice to see you posting on anasci as it could do with more people like yourself. Anyway my point your post seemed more about using slin to simply look better whilst using dnp for fat loss. So to basically just counteract the loss in fullness that dnp will always bring due to it's effects on muscle glycogen (etc).
> 
> My reply was going to be just embrace the fact you are going to look a bit shit when dieting on dnp. It happens to everyone when they first start dieting. You lose fullness but have just started dieting so not really lean so it's the worst combo ever. Insulin is a storage hormone and I just think there is no need to run it when dieting hard on dnp. You will lose fullness but just embrace it and know the struggle will be worth it in the end. To get really lean you are going to have to flatten out at some point. Sure you could add a little slin to give you a fullness boost but for me I wouldn't bother.
> 
> If I was going to run anything on DNP it would be lot's of water to keep you flushing. Some anti-oxidants including high dosed vitamin c again to keep you flushing and aid with free radicals. That will help with DNP's effects on water retention and make you look better whilst using it. You could also use some nitric oxide expanders such as citrulline malate or red spinach extract. By all means though experiment with slin but I would follow something similar to PYGMY's post if you were to do that. I wouldn't use lantus and would just time the slin around your training (and carb intake).



Appreciate the response Elv.  Yeah I'm going to start posting over here more - funny how PM went down the same day and has been down since.

After all these cycles I was just curious if it would make a difference.  I've learned to cope with the flatness and feeling like garbage, but if pre-WO insulin could help with energy, SOME fullness, that would be a win to me.  The worst part about DNP was that I typically run 500mg or so nowadays which is a tolerable dose for me to not feel like total death on, but it also adversely affects my workouts in a negative way.  I need an extra boost to be able to do more than cardio and very very light weights in the gym.  And when you're talking about an entire month or even more of DNP at that dose, it's a long time to not get a "good" workout in.  It's kind of depressing lol.  So I wanted to see what the options were there, 10iu pre-WO of some of the Wal Mart brand Novolin-R (since it's easily accessible) sounds like a decent way to start and test the waters.  I definitely wouldn't use a fast acting Novolog or Humalog with DNP already being so depleted, sounds like a recipe for disaster anyway.  I'll give it a go when I start things up here and report back with how it's been comparable to my past runs without it.


----------



## Elvia1023

epoxy said:


> Appreciate the response Elv.  Yeah I'm going to start posting over here more - funny how PM went down the same day and has been down since.
> 
> After all these cycles I was just curious if it would make a difference.  I've learned to cope with the flatness and feeling like garbage, but if pre-WO insulin could help with energy, SOME fullness, that would be a win to me.  The worst part about DNP was that I typically run 500mg or so nowadays which is a tolerable dose for me to not feel like total death on, but it also adversely affects my workouts in a negative way.  I need an extra boost to be able to do more than cardio and very very light weights in the gym.  And when you're talking about an entire month or even more of DNP at that dose, it's a long time to not get a "good" workout in.  It's kind of depressing lol.  So I wanted to see what the options were there, 10iu pre-WO of some of the Wal Mart brand Novolin-R (since it's easily accessible) sounds like a decent way to start and test the waters.  I definitely wouldn't use a fast acting Novolog or Humalog with DNP already being so depleted, sounds like a recipe for disaster anyway.  I'll give it a go when I start things up here and report back with how it's been comparable to my past runs without it.



Be careful with regular slin as well. It can catch a lot of people out. I have experimented with slin quite a lot regarding carb timing and amounts. When using humulin-r or novolin-r I would have to be extra careful when timing my post workout meal (after having intra aminos and carbs). Regular slin made me go badly hypo a few times when I experimented with timing (especially about 3-4 hours post workout).

I find very short acting and long acting are in many ways easier to control. Long is very forgiving and you just eat your normal meals. Short you have to be planned and eat well beforehand and for me I would generally sip on aminos and carbs most of it's active life. Then I would have a post workout meal. As it's only active for a few hours it was very easy to control. 

Now because regular is active for longer but still spikes relatively fast I found I had to be extra careful especially after my post workout meal (if I took it pre). I could have loads of carbs intra and then again post but if I left my 2nd post workout meal for longer it could catch me out. Carb timing is just as important as carb quantity. I could have 10iu and have even 200g carbs (so loads) in the first 3 hours then I would get hit later on. 

With 10iu regular you should be fine just make sure you sip your intra throughout training then after have a decent amount (approx 60-80g) of carbs post workout and then some more (maybe 40g) approx 1.5 hour later just to be safe. Obviously I don't know your exact goals so amounts could vary but when training you would to have more than enough aminos and carbs when it's active to ensure maximum fullness and recovery. Pick amounts so you get the most out of the slin instead of just looking at it as the lowest amount not to go hypo. I would also recommend adding in other supps when using slin. The main 2 supps being EAA's (approx 20g) and 5-10g glutamine as they will minimize the chances of going hypo and also aid in recovery etc. Other useful supps would be things like creatine, glycerol, citrulline malate etc.

I plan to start slin myself soon. I need to order new slin but have 2 1/2 lantus pens, 1/2 humalog pen, 1/2 humalog vial and last night I found 1/2 humulin-r vial I had forgotten about. It expired in 2018 but it will still be gtg  My plan is to go with lantus then swop over to something else. My fav slins are rapid, fast then slow in that order. So I always got the best results using log or regular.


----------



## epoxy

Elvia1023 said:


> Be careful with regular slin as well. It can catch a lot of people out. I have experimented with slin quite a lot regarding carb timing and amounts. When using humulin-r or novolin-r I would have to be extra careful when timing my post workout meal (after having intra aminos and carbs). Regular slin made me go badly hypo a few times when I experimented with timing (especially about 3-4 hours post workout).
> 
> I find very short acting and long acting are in many ways easier to control. Long is very forgiving and you just eat your normal meals. Short you have to be planned and eat well beforehand and for me I would generally sip on aminos and carbs most of it's active life. Then I would have a post workout meal. As it's only active for a few hours it was very easy to control.
> 
> Now because regular is active for longer but still spikes relatively fast I found I had to be extra careful especially after my post workout meal (if I took it pre). I could have loads of carbs intra and then again post but if I left my 2nd post workout meal for longer it could catch me out. Carb timing is just as important as carb quantity. I could have 10iu and have even 200g carbs (so loads) in the first 3 hours then I would get hit later on.
> 
> With 10iu regular you should be fine just make sure you sip your intra throughout training then after have a decent amount (approx 60-80g) of carbs post workout and then some more (maybe 40g) approx 1.5 hour later just to be safe. Obviously I don't know your exact goals so amounts could vary but when training you would to have more than enough aminos and carbs when it's active to ensure maximum fullness and recovery. Pick amounts so you get the most out of the slin instead of just looking at it as the lowest amount not to go hypo. I would also recommend adding in other supps when using slin. The main 2 supps being EAA's (approx 20g) and 5-10g glutamine as they will minimize the chances of going hypo and also aid in recovery etc. Other useful supps would be things like creatine, glycerol, citrulline malate etc.
> 
> I plan to start slin myself soon. I need to order new slin but have 2 1/2 lantus pens, 1/2 humalog pen, 1/2 humalog vial and last night I found 1/2 humulin-r vial I had forgotten about. It expired in 2018 but it will still be gtg  My plan is to go with lantus then swop over to something else. My fav slins are rapid, fast then slow in that order. So I always got the best results using log or regular.



Maybe you're right, I've only ever used Novolin-R so that's why I was considering it again.  But with the inclusion of DNP and more potential for things to go wrong, that 2nd spike could be bad if I was in the middle of tail end of my workout with no carbs on hand (I don't typically do intra any longer).  I can get Humalog through a source.  Maybe that would make more sense.  I listened to the podcast that suggested a pre and post Humalog shot.  I may start with just a pre and see how that goes and add the post if needed, hell, it may not even be.  Just depends.  I've also heard protocols of doing one shot upon waking and one shot pre.  That would be Novolin-R so it ends up being active most of the day, but not at night when you're asleep and more prone to...ya know......DIE.


----------



## Xxplosive

Btails said:


> Didn't lean me out at all when I did it.
> 
> Had a coach that put me on 130iu's humalog a day, 1300g's carbs (yes seriously) and 1g dnp.
> 
> Swelled me up like a marshmellow. People were wondering what the fuck I was taking. Didn't decrease fat though.
> 
> Also, DNP+ PSMF didn't do fuck all for me. Highly unimpressed by that one. All it did was shut down my metabolism. Fucking waste of time starving for 2 weeks to stay the same weight. Much better results doing straight PSMF. Yes, ran***.



Any coach that puts someone on 1g of DNP a day should be shot. Wtf.

And i don't care how much drugs you're taking... 1300g of carbs/day, you're gonna get fat.

This is how bb'ers become diabetics and/or die.

I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Xxplosive

epoxy said:


> Appreciate the response Elv.  Yeah I'm going to start posting over here more - funny how PM went down the same day and has been down since.
> 
> After all these cycles I was just curious if it would make a difference.  I've learned to cope with the flatness and feeling like garbage, but if pre-WO insulin could help with energy, SOME fullness, that would be a win to me.  The worst part about DNP was that I typically run 500mg or so nowadays which is a tolerable dose for me to not feel like total death on, but it also adversely affects my workouts in a negative way.  I need an extra boost to be able to do more than cardio and very very light weights in the gym.  And when you're talking about an entire month or even more of DNP at that dose, it's a long time to not get a "good" workout in.  It's kind of depressing lol.  So I wanted to see what the options were there, 10iu pre-WO of some of the Wal Mart brand Novolin-R (since it's easily accessible) sounds like a decent way to start and test the waters.  I definitely wouldn't use a fast acting Novolog or Humalog with DNP already being so depleted, sounds like a recipe for disaster anyway.  I'll give it a go when I start things up here and report back with how it's been comparable to my past runs without it.



There is a pdf book called "Building The Perfect Beast" where the author, some guy who went from like a 155 lb skinny twerp to a jacked 270 lbs in 4 years outlines and details a DNP/slin protocol and explains the science behind it. 

I wanna say that DNP blocks insulin from fat cells, or something to that effect, but you're better off reading it. I think Dan Duchaine speaks of something similar. 

His protocol involved a low dose like 250mg of DNP eod.


----------



## striffe

Btails said:


> Didn't lean me out at all when I did it.
> 
> Had a coach that put me on 130iu's humalog a day, 1300g's carbs (yes seriously) and 1g dnp.
> 
> Swelled me up like a marshmellow. People were wondering what the fuck I was taking. Didn't decrease fat though.
> 
> Also, DNP+ PSMF didn't do fuck all for me. Highly unimpressed by that one. All it did was shut down my metabolism. Fucking waste of time starving for 2 weeks to stay the same weight. Much better results doing straight PSMF. Yes, ran***.



That is crazy. What a stupid thing to recommend to you. Is the coach well known?


----------



## odin

I think running dnp after a large insulin cycle can be very useful but I wouldn't use them together. Well I can understand a low dose of dnp with slin but running high doses of both is nonsensical.


----------



## Norditropin

DNP+Slin is a dope recomp protocol, love it.


----------



## cmryan

Norditropin said:


> DNP+Slin is a dope recomp protocol, love it.


How have you used them together for recomping purposes? And have you ever tried using them together strictly to drop bodyfat? Although, I'd suspect that insulin just isn't a great tool for dropping bodyfat.


----------



## ASHOP

Xxplosive said:


> Any coach that puts someone on 1g of DNP a day should be shot. Wtf.
> 
> And i don't care how much drugs you're taking... 1300g of carbs/day, you're gonna get fat.
> 
> This is how bb'ers become diabetics and/or die.
> 
> I'm sorry this happened to you.



1g of DNP is just irresponsible and a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Elvia1023

cmryan said:


> How have you used them together for recomping purposes? And have you ever tried using them together strictly to drop bodyfat? Although, I'd suspect that insulin just isn't a great tool for dropping bodyfat.



Honestly if you are on the fence I wouldn't climb over. Sure you can experiment with low doses if you want and you will know yourself. I would recommend just using dnp for fatloss as it's all you need. That and a good diet and hard training. Then when you are lean and the dnp has left your system you could rebound like crazy using slin around training. You won't need much slin either. 

Most guys use slin with dnp because they don't want to feel flat but for me you should embrace the flatness for a few weeks because your priority goal is to drop as much body fat as possible. Save the slin for when you are lean and your body is like a sponge. You will only need low doses around training and you will blow up from it.


----------



## ASHOP

Elvia1023 said:


> Honestly if you are on the fence I wouldn't climb over. Sure you can experiment with low doses if you want and you will know yourself. I would recommend just using dnp for fatloss as it's all you need. That and a good diet and hard training. Then when you are lean and the dnp has left your system you could rebound like crazy using slin around training. You won't need much slin either.
> 
> Most guys use slin with dnp because they don't want to feel flat but for me you should embrace the flatness for a few weeks because your priority goal is to drop as much body fat as possible. Save the slin for when you are lean and your body is like a sponge. You will only need low doses around training and you will blow up from it.



Very good advice, well said.


----------

